# TTC - Weird tiny bump on cervix



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

-


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Glands can be raised at different times of the cycle due to increase hormone levels so quite normal.

Ruth


----------

